# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Best Desktop Toys

## thedogsmeow

I was wondering what everyone's favorite desktop toys are, and why? Please provide download links. 

I am particularly interested in desktop toys for non-Vista users. I recently installed two good freeware ones: Hott notes (Click here to download) and ClocX (Click here to download). 

Hott notes is a sticky notes program similar to the sticky notes program included with Microsoft Outlook, but with more features. Since I don't have Outlook at home, I find Hott notes more than equivalent to Outlook's version. You can set the notes so they are always on top of windows, set the transparency, set the background color, make to-do lists, and even set alarms (with your own sound file) for your notes. Best of all, you can archive your notes.

ClocX is a free desktop clock that also includes many customizable features such as setting it on top of other applications, choosing the clock skin, setting alarms (with your own sound or video file) and even programming applications to open with the alarms.

Here is a screenshot of my desktop showing Hott notes and ClockX:

----------


## ninja9578

The only ones that I use a lot are Post-its and the Weather one.  

In OSX we can put them on the desktop or hidden on the dashboard, much easier  ::tongue::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I just installed the weatehr one, and I am glad that I know it is 
35*F
Partly Cloudy
20&#37; chance of snow tomorow

----------


## slayer

I'm sure she just has them up to show them off  :tongue2: 

If you look in the lower right hand corner, I'm guess those would be the icons to open and exit out of the applications.

Jeeze Ninja, have you ever used a PC before?  :tongue2:

----------


## thedogsmeow

Actually, I am a very organized person and the Sticky Notes and Clock are quite useful.

Cool! What is the Weather one called?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Just go to www.weather.com
It's there somewhere...

EDIT:
Put in your zip code, then look for the 'Now FREE desktop weather' link.

----------


## thedogsmeow

Oh, my PC came with one called WeatherBug, though its chirping really annoyed me to the point of me having to turn it off.

----------


## Ynot

I'd forgotten how much stock XP resembled something made by Fisher Price

anyway,
my whole desktop is one big "toy"

http://www.snoopy.force9.co.uk/compiz.png

----------


## thedogsmeow

Wow that's flippin' sweet!

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Where the hell do I get that.

----------


## Ynot

> Wow that's flippin' sweet!







> Where the hell do I get that.



It's a Linux 3D window manager

see here

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Does it cost anytthing?

----------


## Ynot

nope

----------


## Ynot

> Windows Sidebar ftw.



 ::shakehead2::

----------


## Ynot

and while I don't particularly like KDE
(just prefer Gnome)
It does have LOTS of desktop widget things




and yes, it is 3am
don't ask....

----------


## Bearsy

Windows Sidebar ftw

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I fucking hate that thing.

This serves me so much better. Toolbar.jpg

----------


## guitarboy

> The only ones that I use a lot are Post-its and the Weather one.  
> 
> In OSX we can put them on the desktop or hidden on the dashboard, much easier



How do I put it on the desktop, I only get the Dashboard.

----------


## ninja9578

> How do I put it on the desktop, I only get the Dashboard.



For some reason they took the option out in Jaguar, but the functionality is still there and I use it all the time.

Put this in the terminal:
defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode YES

Then restart the dashboard
killall Dock

As soon as the dock restart, open the dashboard, grab a widget, hide the dashboard, and drop the widget.

----------


## thedogsmeow

It's interesting to see the same functionalities across the operating systems. I also have a Nokia Internet tablet that uses Linux, so I am not strictly a Windows user.

----------


## Ynot

Come on Ninja,
post some tricked-out Mac pics

----------


## Ynot

> It's interesting to see the same functionalities across the operating systems. I also have a Nokia Internet tablet that uses Linux, so I am not strictly a Windows user.



Aah, the N80?
that thing rocks

----------


## thedogsmeow

Yeah, I have this:


I did a review of it on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhpqW2cPNF0

----------


## Ynot

that's it, N800
the N80's the nokia smart phone

yeah, the N800 is a sweet piece of kit

*edit*
That's not you in the youtube vid, is it?

oops, didn't read the "I did a review"
You're gorgeous

----------


## ninja9578

> Come on Ninja,
> post some tricked-out Mac pics



It's not as tricked out as it used to be, but here.

----------


## Ynot

could you post a smaller picture......

----------


## thedogsmeow

> that's it, N800
> the N80's the nokia smart phone
> 
> yeah, the N800 is a sweet piece of kit
> 
> *edit*
> That's not you in the youtube vid, is it?
> 
> oops, didn't read the "I did a review"
> You're gorgeous



Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I'm suprised no one mentioned soaptoys http://www.souptoys.com/

It says you need to download a free trial, but there are full versions that are older out there to download for free.

----------


## thedogsmeow

I tried downloading one of those Souptoy things, and it was just an .exe file that didn't do anything. I hope it's not a virus  :Sad:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I tried downloading one of those Souptoy things, and it was just an .exe file that didn't do anything. I hope it's not a virus



Probably somebody uploaded just the exe, you need the installer, I checked to make sure this one worked http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-59234.html.

When asked that new toys are available don't accept, else you'll go right to the free trial version.

----------


## thedogsmeow

Thank you mucho! That link worked, and I succeeded in making the teddy bear hold the balloon lawl

----------

